# Mites vs Snow Fleas?



## Luckie (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm almost sure they aren't mites. They're lighter in color and most fast! I've been reading about snow fleas on the forum. I've found about 5 little white/grey bugs crawling on Littlefoot today when I took him out to soak. He usually soaks himself but I didn't see him soaking so of course I forced it on him which made me notice the buggies. He was just sitting there on the kitchen counter when I saw the little greyish critter on his shell. He goes between his outdoor enclosure and his indoor one. I just changed the bedding in his indoor tank just about 2 weeks ago. Do they come from the outside? Grrr.... 

They don't seem to be bothering him, but they bother me!!! 

I know they are extremely difficult to get rid of but what's my alternative? 

How often do you guys change the substrate in indoor enclosures?


----------



## wellington (Aug 10, 2012)

You can bake the substrate at a low temp, I believe like 200 for like an hour or so and it will kill any bugs, eggs, etc. I've tried freezing it and it doesn't work.


----------



## Tom (Aug 10, 2012)

They come from the environment. There is one called "substrate flies" and another called Phorid flies. Both are harmless detrivores and will keep returning even if you eradicate them. You can boil your substrate every few days, but even this will not eliminate the new ones coming in...
They don't hurt anything.


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 11, 2012)

Snow fleas dehydrate easily, but don't mind freezing. They really do not bother anything and are a pain to control unless you use a predator, like sow bugs or something.


----------

